# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Acrylic Led

## weather1967

Αυτές τίς μέρες  τελείωσα μιά κατασκευή Αcrylic led,αντί γιά λεντοταινία πού χρειάζεται ρεύμα καί είναι μπελάς τά  καλώδια,έφτιαξα τά κλασικά RGB Led τρία υψηλής φωτεινότητας 5 mm μέ  μπαταρία στά 9 volt καί αντίσταση γιά πτώση τάσης 330 ohm στό 1/2 watt.Η  μπαταριοθήκη μέ τόν ενσωματωμένο διακόπτη κολλήθηκε στό ξύλο μέ  θερμοκόλληση.

Η τοποθέτηση τών Led  έγινε επάνω σέ διάτρητη πλακέτα,κολλήθηκαν μέ  ηλεκτρονικό κολλητήρι καί καλάι,καί κατάλληλα τοποθετημένη στό ξύλινο  κουτί,τό αποτέλεσμα μαγικό στό σκοτάδι,η φωτογραφία τό αδικεί κάπως.
Εβαλα στήν πλακέτα τό πράσινο στό δέντρο,τό κόκκινο στήν μέση γιά τό   σπιτάκι,καί τό μπλέ στήν άλλη άκρη γιά τό φεγγάρι καί τά αστέρια

Εντάξει δέν είμαι καί τίς πολύ λεπτομέρειας στήν ζωγραφική καί  εξοικειωμένος μέ χαρακτική δέν είναι τέλειο,αλλά πιστεύω νά σάς αρέσει.

Πλέξυ γκλάς σέ διαστάσεις 15 Χ 18 cm στά 5 mm ,καί τούς έκανα μέ τήν σέγα οβάλ τίς γωνίες.

Ακολουθεί φωτορεπορτάζ από όλα τά στάδια τής κατασκευής.

Επειδή δέν μπορώ να ανεβάσω όλες τίς φωτογραφίες περισσότερες στήν παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα

http://users.otenet.gr/~meteo/projec...rylic-led.html

----------

@962fm@ (22-12-17), 

TSAKALI (15-02-18)

----------


## nick1974

Γιατι οχι? αφου τα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι παντου στη ζωη μας, γιατι οχι και σε μια απλη γιορτινη διακοσμησουλα?
μια χαρα το βρισκω  :Smile:

----------

weather1967 (16-12-17)

----------


## ironda19

Ωραία ιδέα και ωραίο αποτέλεσμα .

----------

weather1967 (16-12-17)

----------


## weather1967

Eφτιαξα ακόμα άλλα τρία Acrylic led πού θά πάνε γιά δωράκια στίς γιορτές.

----------


## weather1967

Εκανα ακόμα δυό Acrylic led γιά δώρο,προσθέτωντας καί διακόπτη on-off στήν πρόσοψη,καί μικραίνοντας τό κουτί τής βάσης,καί αντί γιά διάτρητη πλακέτα τοποθέτησα τά led επάνω σέ κόντρα-πλακέ 4 mm,ανοίγοντας τρύπες καί έβαλα θερμοκόλληση.

----------


## weather1967

Eκανα μιά μετατροπή σέ μιά παλαιότερη version Αcrylic led γιά νά  λειτουργεί καί μέ μπαταρία 9 volt,καί μέ τροφοδοτικό 12 volt (μέ  πρόσθεση εδώ μιάς ακόμα αντίστασης 820 Ohm 1/2 watt),μέ τόν διπλό   διακόπτη στήν θέση On (τάση μπαταρίας) Off (off) on (τάση τροφοδοτικού)  καί θά βάλω καί έναν απλό Οn-Off γιά γενικό γιατί είναι από τίς πρώτες  κόπιες πού δέν είχα κάν διακόπτη στό κουτί,παρά μόνο αυτόν κάτω στήν  θήκη τής μπαταρίας (άν καί δέν χρειάζεται έτσι γιά τό master control πού  λέμε).Καί θά μπούν στήν πίσω πρόσοψη. 
Ανοιξα μιά τρύπα 3,5 mm γιά νά περάσει φρακαριστά τό καλώδιο των 12 volt  καί τό κόλλησα μέ θερμοκόλληση,έγινε "βράχος",δέν μπορούσα νά βάλω  βύσμα τροφοδοσίας dc γιά σασί επειδή τό πάχος τού ξύλου είναι 8 mm,καί  έτσι δέν μπορούσα κάν ούτε νά τό κολλήσω,ούτε λόγος γιά παξιμάδι.

Εκοψα στά μέτρα καί ένα κ/π οκουμέ 4 mm ανοιξα τρύπες και φρεζαρίστηκαν  γιά να κλείσω από κάτω τό κουτί μέ έξι 2,5 mm νοβοπανόβιδες,γιά 100%  λόγους προστασίας.
Μπήκαν τσοχάκια.
Εγραψα καί μέ πυρογράφο τίς ανάλογες ενδείξεις στούς διακόπτες,περάστηκε  μέ baby-oil καί έτοιμο να παραδοθεί δώρο στόν κάτοχο πού μού ζήτησε νά γίνει  καί μέ τροφοδοσία εκτός από τήν λειτουργία μπαταρίας.

Ακολουθούν μερικές φωτογραφίες

----------


## weather1967

Καί ένα βίντεο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπροστά από το πλεξιγκλάς και στον κενό χώρο βάλε για δέντρο ή φοίνικα  ίνες μπετονιάς .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsI2YaPSuRk
 Και κινούμενα πολύχρωμα led .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTD4xzlwiRU

----------

weather1967 (15-02-18)

----------


## agis68

πολύ καλά όλα μπράβο. Απλά στο τελευταίο βάλε το καλώδιο πίσω και όχι μπροστά για αισθητικούς καθαρά λόγους

ΥΓ...την συλλογή σου από proxon την καμαρώνουμε όλοι....εγώ έχω μόνο το μοντέλο με τον δίσκο κοπής

----------

weather1967 (15-02-18)

----------


## weather1967

> Μπροστά από το πλεξιγκλάς και στον κενό χώρο βάλε για δέντρο ή φοίνικα  ίνες μπετονιάς .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsI2YaPSuRk
>  Και κινούμενα πολύχρωμα led .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTD4xzlwiRU



Δυστυχώς  είναι μικρό τό κενό καί δέν χωράει η μπετονιά πού έχω 1 mm,ωραία ιδέα  πάντος γιά πειραματισμό ,κάπου τά είχα δεί αλλά τό είχα ξεχάσει.






> πολύ καλά όλα μπράβο. Απλά στο τελευταίο βάλε το καλώδιο πίσω και όχι μπροστά για αισθητικούς καθαρά λόγους
> 
> ΥΓ...την συλλογή σου από proxon την καμαρώνουμε όλοι....εγώ έχω μόνο το μοντέλο με τον δίσκο κοπής



Σέ ευχαριστώ φίλε Αγις,οι διακόπτες καί τό καλώδιο είναι στήν πίσω όψη,η μπροστινή είναι μόνο τό ξύλο.
Πολύ ωραία τά Proxxon (ελαφρυά-λίγος θόρυβος-λιλιπούτεια) ειδικά γιά μικροκατασκευές καί γιά μικρά εργαστήρια είναι ένα καί ένα.

----------


## weather1967

Σήμερα έφτιαξα ένα Led Acrylic  - Wood Cube Lights πού τό λένε καί στό χωριό !!!!.

Πλέξιγκλας 12 mm καί επιφάνεια ελάτης 18 mm τό κύριο μέρος τής κατασκευής,καί λεντοταινία RGB με led controller.
Ας μιλήσουν οι εικόνες,μέ πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ.

----------


## weather1967



----------


## weather1967



----------


## weather1967

Καί ένα βίντεο πού ανέβασα.

----------


## Fire Doger

Μπορείς να το κάνεις και VUμετρο

----------

weather1967 (23-02-18)

----------

